# USDA Meat Prep fact sheet



## richtee (Aug 5, 2008)

An interesting and informative read- USDA's Meat prep fact sheet. Covers ALOT of stuff...from meat water content <VERY interesting> to jerky to goat prep  LOL! 

Tons of great info and links to other stuff too. Might even be worth a bookmark!

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/FactSheets/...eets/index.asp


----------



## monty (Aug 5, 2008)

This thread is now a sticky!

Kudos, Rich! Thanks for bringing this site to us!

Cheers, All!


----------

